# Installing OpenSSL 1.0.2k on FreeBSD 8.4 via ports



## Sapna (May 9, 2017)

Hi
I have FreeBSD 8.4 version. OpenSSL version 1.0.2d was installed using ports on this system. Now I want to upgrade OpenSSL to 1.0.2k version. But I am not able to do it using ports.
Getting following error:


```
> cd /usr/ports/security/openssl && make install clean
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1038: Need an operator
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1038: Need an operator
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

Can anyone help?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2017)

FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since August 2015 and is not supported anymore.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

